# Opening an A/C with Northern Bank



## DocOc (12 May 2011)

Folks,
        I already have an NIB a/c and I am wondering;

If anybody resident in the Republic has opened an account with Northern Bank?
Did you open a sterling or a Euro a/c?
If so can you tell me how it operates. e.g. did you have to travel to the North to do it in person.
Can you you transfer money to it from an online NIB a/c?
What fees, if any, are involved?
What interest fees are available if any?
Thanks in advance and apologies if this info is posted already (I searched but failed to find it!)


----------



## Slim (12 May 2011)

If anybody resident in the Republic has opened an account with Northern Bank? *I investigated it. NIB did not help in any way.*
Did you open a sterling or a Euro a/c? *I opened a sterling account in NI with Ulster Bank and Halifax*
If so can you tell me how it operates. e.g. did you have to travel to the North to do it in person. *Yes, bring proof of ID and utility bills*
Can you you transfer money to it from an online NIB a/c? *No, I think.*
What fees, if any, are involved? *Nil*
What interest fees are available if any? *Interest was good, 4% fixed and 3% instant access, approx. You are obliged to declare the interest here, don't forget.*


----------



## The_Banker (12 May 2011)

Slim said:


> If anybody resident in the Republic has opened an account with Northern Bank? *I investigated it. NIB did not help in any way.*
> Did you open a sterling or a Euro a/c? *I opened a sterling account in NI with Ulster Bank and Halifax*
> If so can you tell me how it operates. e.g. did you have to travel to the North to do it in person. *Yes, bring proof of ID and utility bills*
> Can you you transfer money to it from an online NIB a/c? *No, I think.*
> ...


 
Some good info there Slim. One quick question. Did you make an appointment with the bank to open the account or did you just go on spec?
I am in Dublin next week and it would only be a short run up to Northern Ireland so I plan on opening an account.


----------



## capilano (12 May 2011)

We too are considering opening an account with Ulster Bank in Newry. But from looking at other threads it would seem that the Govt could impose a hefty tax on non-resident accounts in the event of devaluing the euro. If this is the case, is it worth the hassle of opening a northern bank account?

We have a son living in Canada and working on a 1 year visa.  Is there any implications for him/us if we were to transfer funds to his Canadian Account? These funds are intended for him in the long-term anyway to help with purchase of a house when he returns.


----------



## ardmacha (12 May 2011)

> Can you you transfer money to it from an online NIB a/c? *No, I think.*
> What fees, if any, are involved? *Nil*



This may be of interest, not sure how up to date it is though 
[broken link removed]



> But from looking at other threads it would seem that the Govt could  impose a hefty tax on non-resident accounts in the event of devaluing  the euro. If this is the case, is it worth the hassle of opening a  northern bank account?



Ireland leaving the Euro is a remote possibility and the tax would likely be only be on your currency gains. Not the key factor in deciding to have an account.


----------



## Nuadha (3 Jun 2011)

Sorry, I'm a bit late to this, I work in Derry but live in Donegal. I was fed up of having to take time out during the working day to travel to Donegal to transfer money from my Donegal Bank of Ireland account to my Donegal Bank of Ireland account, so I opened an NIB and a Northern account. I opened the Northern Bank account in person, and it only took about half an hour. If you want any accounts with an overdraft facility there (Northern Bank), you will have to get a credit report from the Irish Credit Bureau (€6 the last time I checked). I only wanted a basic current account, so that was okay. Anyway, as long as you transfer money using the "Transfer to own account in the Danske Bank Group" in eBanking, it's free to transfer from Northern Bank to NIB and vice versa:



> *Transfer to own account in the Danske Bank Group*
> Via this transfer type you can transfer funds, free of charge, to your own accounts in the Danske Bank Group.
> 
> Amounts transferred between your own accounts will be available on the beneficiary account on the payment date. Note that the interest date and payment date are not always the same. If the 'From account' and 'Payee account' are in the same currency, the interest date will be the same as the payment date. If the accounts are in different currencies, the interest date will be two banking days after the payment date.


----------



## nansus (3 Jun 2011)

I can concur with Nuadha.

I bank with NIB in the south.
Made an appointment with NIB Banbridge, travelled up with proof of ID and address.

No problem opening current A/C and, I can transfer between both branches on line -no fees only currency differences.

Nansus


----------



## DocOc (3 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the information guys.

Nansus. Is the account a Euro Account? Thanks again.


----------



## nansus (3 Jun 2011)

It is a sterling current A/C

I would advise contacting them before you travel and making an appointment, and also--re types  of ID etc.

Nansus


----------



## milic (12 Jun 2011)

I see that it has been possible to open a sterling current a/c with Northern Bank up north.

Did anyone open a sterling deposit a/c with Northern


----------

